# Ferret bootcamp?



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello

New (very new!) to ferret keeping as I found a stray a few weeks ago and will probably keep her as nobody has claimed her and the ferret rescues I have spoken to are full to bursting. She's doing pretty well but she does nip (I think it's her being playful). I know it sounds pathetic but frankly I don't like getting bitten and don't feel I can train her confidently myself so would love it if there was somewhere she could go to be nip trained properly. Someone mentioned DK Dreams on another thread as somewhere they sent their ferret to bootcamp, but I don't know who or where they are? I'm in South Wales, does anyone know of anybody near to me who offers such a service?!!

Thank you!

PS I will be getting her a companion soon from a ferret rescue, but one that's already been nip trained!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

greatbarnet said:


> Hello
> 
> New (very new!) to ferret keeping as I found a stray a few weeks ago and will probably keep her as nobody has claimed her and the ferret rescues I have spoken to are full to bursting. She's doing pretty well but she does nip (I think it's her being playful). I know it sounds pathetic but frankly I don't like getting bitten and don't feel I can train her confidently myself so would love it if there was somewhere she could go to be nip trained properly. Someone mentioned DK Dreams on another thread as somewhere they sent their ferret to bootcamp, but I don't know who or where they are? I'm in South Wales, does anyone know of anybody near to me who offers such a service?!!
> 
> ...


Ooops this is my fault , DKDREAM is a member of pf and a good friend, he helped me with Monkee who started biting quite hard when he arrived here and was getting more unpredictable. Within a week of staying with DKDREAM he was the loveable boy he is now, so I coined the phrase ferret bootcamp as a joke. Having said that I can't imagine DKDREAM turning away a ferret that he could help, I think he's possibly too far away from you (he lives in the north east of England) but I think he would help with training if you could get your ferret to him .


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

:biggrin: Yes it was you! I recognize the photos of your beautiful dogs.

Well I've been using the term bootcamp myself funnily enough as it's exactly what I need! But you're right the north east is too far from me, very sadly. I am hoping to get some help from ferret rescues nearer here, but thought I'd explore all options in case there was someone on this forum who lives in the South West/South Wales area who would have the time to work with her for me (I'd pay!!).

She's really not that bad actually, but I'd rather I could trust her totally not to have a go. And I can't stop myself from giggling when she's trying to nip me and screaming when she does, so all I'm teaching her is that it's a great old game!

Thanks for replying anyway


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi I am DKDREAM obviously.

Its a shame it is too far, as I would of helped you with her for free. What colour is she. How old? she sounds very kit like/young, do you have any pictures of her?


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello! Aw thanks, wish I lived closer!

A couple of people who have seen her and know more than me said she looks quite young. She's a silver, possibly (?). Kind of creamy with black guard hairs, getting darker towards her tail end. From where I found her I reckon she was out working, probably got lost and the owner didn't care enough to look for her. I will try to post some photos to show her off, she's a pretty little thing.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

greatbarnet said:


> Hello! Aw thanks, wish I lived closer!
> 
> A couple of people who have seen her and know more than me said she looks quite young. She's a silver, possibly (?). Kind of creamy with black guard hairs, getting darker towards her tail end. From where I found her I reckon she was out working, probably got lost and the owner didn't care enough to look for her. I will try to post some photos to show her off, she's a pretty little thing.


Awww bless her, she does sound like a silver from what you say. I am guessing she is young too from her behaviour she sounds like last years kit. When you hold her does she close her eyes slightly then start wriggling? many ferrets do this when they are getting annoyed as a warning, you should tap her on the nose softly and shake gently but be firm, saying No in a harsh voice, then when she is calm give her praise. When she does bite is it a nip or proper bite? what is she fed?


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Let's see if I can work out how to attach a couple of photos...

Here she is:

















In answer to your questions; I don't hold her long enough for her to start wriggling! She will let me pick her up, to get her out of the cage or whatever, but I don't carry her about as when I first had her she would wheel round on me and nip the back of my hand. So if she starts to turn her head now I put her down again, because as I said before, I am pathetic!! I am no doubt teaching her that she can get down when she wants. She will always go for me if she's in the cage when I'm scooping out her litter tray, or putting her food bowl in or whatever. And she had a nip today when I moved the tunnel she was playing with. I don't know if this means she wants me to play or go away! I read up about scruffing and tried it twice but it made her MILES worse, it really cheesed her off. I've also since been told it's best to use scruffing for when you need to hold them with some control, not as a punishment, and that makes more sense to me. I do say "NO" when she nips, and do a sort of time out although it normally just involves me leaving the room in a huff!

She lets me stroke her so she isn't scared or anything, in fact she follows me about the room most of the time, and if she's at some Ferretone I can do anything (I even had a go clipping her nails). Although I've since heard it's full of sugar so I'm sparing with it and will make my own in future. I would say they are nips, not bites. She hasn't hung on, and only draws blood if she catches me on my knuckles but it's more of a scratch really, but it still hurts and it always gives me a shock which I hate! She did slice the end of my finger once though, when I was moving her to try and stop her attacking my ankles (that's a whole other thing). Anyway, as I drew my hand away she caught me and it was like a flipping razor blade, yow!!!! So it's more the fear of her biting me that stops me handling her enough. I try to be brave but when I'm faced with her it's like she's challenging me, saying "go on then. I dare you. Just see what I do!" so I chicken out, every time :sad:

Regarding food, she has a constant supply of dry food (Vitalin) and she gets some raw meat twice a day (ground chicken or lamb, bone in, occasionally tripe, or the odd chicken neck, she had a small piece of liver yesterday) as my dogs are raw fed so she just gets some of whatever they are having. She doesn't eat much of the Vitalin these days, how long does it take to go stale and/or rancid in the bowl? How often should I throw away what's left and refresh it completely?

I'm taking her to a ferret rescue place at the weekend to have a chat with them about ferret care in general and they will probably identify immediately why she nips me. I will also ask them about cages as she's in a temporary home right now. I'll either get the Liberta Explorer or the Savic Royal Suite I think, but I'll see what the lady this weekend recommends. Happy for all advice and recommendations from this forum though 

Very long post, sorry!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh that's my ferret that I err lost :yesnod:....... You're not buying that lie are you :blush: :lol: . She is beautiful, she reminds me of my little kit Luna :001_wub:.
As far as the nipping it's a classic case of "gerroff human I want to get down". If you're holding her properly she can't get hold of you. The main thing is to be confident with her. If she wriggles or tries to nip say no firmly and give her a little shake (sort of jiggling her up and down rather than a shake) once she settles it usually calms them to have long, full body strokes.
Unfortunately she's learning if she wants you to put her down she just needs to threaten to bite you.
They are very hierarchy driven animals, once she accepts your the boss and she has to behave she will stop trying to nip. If she isn't accepting it with a shake and your voice though she might need a little tap on her nose when she tries to bite. Most importantly never put her down when she's misbehaving, wait till she gives up and hangs loosely.
Hopefully DKDREAM will be along to add to this, and correct where I've gone wrong 
She should be hanging happily like this when you hold her though, eventually you will be able to check every part of her as a health check, including inside her mouth. Luna got a bit of dry food stuck in her mouth recently, she was panicking but I had to get my finger in there to clear it, so it is really important to have good control over them.

This is Maggee, she's 2013s kit too and was also found as a stray, I can't claim to have done much training with her because she was already a great big softy when she arrived from DKDREAM but you can see how she just hangs when she's held, even though I can only just get my fingers round her (yes DKDREAM she still loves her grub).


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Ah. You may have hit the nail on the head there. I normally pick her up as you would a kitten or something, with my palm supporting her under her chest as it were. And I sort of hold her horizontally too. From there she can easily turn and nip my hand as she's basically just lying on me. But from your photo I now realize I should actually have my fingers wrapped under her and my palm on her back and hold her vertically, letting her hang there? Aha!! 

Seems kinda obvious really, d'oh!

Thank you so much! Right, I shall try anew with the little scamp! :thumbup1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww she is a beautiful silver mitt girl, she looks young and her behaviour points to a kit who hasn't been correctly handled. You can use a sunflower/olive oil mix for the oil. Cheaper and more healthy, you could get some cod liver oil and give this once every 2 week ish on food. 

That sounds great, its good she is raw fed rather then dry, personally I would give her a tiny bit dry and mostly raw every day as it is much better for her anyway. Are you aware of ferret seasons? She will come into season before long and must be brought out otherwise if left for a long time she may become sick and die, (she can have an injection at your vets to be brought out so don't panic) or you can use a vasectomised boy (hob) to bring her out, hopefully the rescue will be able to help you, but before going to the rescue ask if the ferrets there have been injected for Canine Distemper as there was a big outbreak a few years ago, it maybe worth getting her done if you plan on visiting a proper rescue as they always get new ferrets in. (im not saying don't go to rescue as I think it is lovely)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Are you aware you can scruff her, this is painless for the ferret but will help keep her still while you clip her nails, also you would be able to check her teeth that way to check her age. If you don't want to be bitten scruff then offer her a piece of meat once her mouth is full check her teeth. she will most likely yawn too

How to Scruff a Ferret - YouTube


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips, I really am very grateful.

Actually for some reason I have known about ferret seasons for years (one of those things you learn once and don't forget!) My vet said she couldn't tell if she was done, so said to wait until she comes into season and deal with it then. I'm guessing it would then be a jab to bring her out of it and then I'd get her spayed anyway. But it's something I know I need to keep an eye on.

But one thing I did NOT know, until I read this forum, was about keeping them in natural light conditions! That is not mentioned ANYWHERE in the books I have, I am so pleased I learned it sooner rather than later! It makes perfect sense regarding their seasons (like forcing chickens not to go off lay by using light I suppose) so I feel a bit silly not knowing, but it's just not included in most ferret-keeping books or sites that I've seen. Wow.

I have read about scruffing and have managed to do that, and she yawned and everything  I have now also managed to pick her up properly so that she can't bite me (thanks Thedogsmother!!!:thumbsup What a revelation!! Am looking forward to handling her more now with a LOT more confidence. 

A very productive day!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

greatbarnet said:


> Thanks for all the tips, I really am very grateful.
> 
> Actually for some reason I have known about ferret seasons for years (one of those things you learn once and don't forget!) My vet said she couldn't tell if she was done, so said to wait until she comes into season and deal with it then. I'm guessing it would then be a jab to bring her out of it and then I'd get her spayed anyway. But it's something I know I need to keep an eye on.
> 
> ...


That's fantastic news that you feel more confident  she is a beautiful ferret, is her teeth sparkling white? if so then she is a kit from last year and most likely won't be spayed as many people don't do this unless they are a pet or a rescue has had the ferret, as in many peoples eyes ferrets are disposable and cheap so they can get another and they would rather breed her then pay for injections.

All of mine are kept outside for that reason mainly as I have them entire and do breed the occasional litter but every baby stays home, and I have vasectomised boys to bring the girls out so I don't have silly numbers either.

If you have any more questions then please ask, no questions are silly 

welcome to the world of ferrets, what is her name?


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Streusel


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

greatbarnet said:


> Streusel


awww lovely un usual name


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought you might be interested (well it's interesting to me but I'm strange :lol. in seeing what an in season Jill looks like as they don't bleed when in season like some mammals. Mags has about another week to go till she's fully in season I think, I noticed a very slight swelling a week ago, but Luna isn't in season yet. I thought I would struggle to spot them coming into season, but as you can see it's quite noticeable.

Luna 









Maggee


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks, great photos and very useful! 

Have gone backwards several steps as she had a right strop this morning when I tried out my new found knowledge and attempted to hold her, *heavy sigh*

However, I am slowly but surely getting some ferret contacts in this area, so am forever hopeful that in not too long I will find someone who can help me, well, lets be honest, what I really want is someone else to do all the hard work :laugh:

If I get absolutely no joy at all then I have decided a nice holiday cottage in Yorkshire somewhere for a week with my dogs while Streusel gets to know DKDREAM would fit the bill!! (you think I'm joking...)


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Where about in South Wales are you? I work in Dinas Powys in a vets there and we do some work with a ferret rescue that is local neutering etc. I just wondered if you were close you could maybe call up the vets to see if they can put you in touch with the rescue we work with? Strusel is gorgeous btw


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Where about in South Wales are you? I work in Dinas Powys in a vets there and we do some work with a ferret rescue that is local neutering etc. I just wondered if you were close you could maybe call up the vets to see if they can put you in touch with the rescue we work with?


I'm a bit further East than that, Newport way. I am aware of a rescue somewhere near Barry which is possibly the one you mean, I had some contact details and tried to get hold of them but didn't ever manage to get a reply, so the place I'm going is in England (and it's about the same distance as it would be for me to get to Barry actually!) Thanks though. And I'll bear it in mind for future reference 



Kittenfostermummy said:


> Strusel is gorgeous btw


Aw, thank you!!


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh well done to you for not giving up on your lucky little one !!:thumbup:


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

If anyone is reading this thread in a similar position to me, in that you have a nippy ferret and feel you are losing the battle, I would highly recommend finding someone near you who has a love of ferrets and is willing to help you retrain them. I took Streusel to meet a guy local to me yesterday who used to run a ferret rescue, and it was the most delightful amazing experience to watch him with her! :thumbup:

I would say that nothing compares to actually seeing somebody handle your ferret in front of you and show you that they can be soft and cuddly and happy to be held if you just show them you are confident. It was like a masterclass!

I am new to this world and I am so touched by how incredibly helpful and generous people are when you ask for help. :001_wub: Thank you lovely ferret people


----------

